# مشروع ميكاترونكس



## شروق أبوبكر (5 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم بدي مساعده كيف اعمل برمجه لآلة فرز كتب


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخت الكريمة،

يمكنك عمل البرمجة عن طريق PLC باستخدام Ladder Programming
ومن المهم قبل البدء بالبرمجة تحديد ما يلي:
أساس الفرز: الحجم، الوزن، اللون.... الخ
الحساسات او نقاط الادخال للبرنامج
نقطة التحكم (Set point)
نقاط التنفيذ


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخت الكريمة،

يمكنك الاستفادة من الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t27275.html


----------

